# Food Safety News - 11/07/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 7, 2020)

*Man who sold poor quality fish jailed*
By News Desk on Nov 07, 2020 12:28 am A mobile fish seller who forced customers to buy fish in England that was often unfit to eat has been jailed. Between 2017 and 2019, John Mills used aggressive, unfair, and dishonest selling practices to force customers to buy large quantities of unwanted fish. The 50-year-old, who defrauded people out of £100,000 ($131,000), was sentenced... Continue Reading


*Michigan warns consumers about Tanimura & Antle brand romaine lettuce*
By News Desk on Nov 06, 2020 04:16 pm The Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development (MDARD) is advising consumers not to eat Tanimura & Antle brand romaine lettuce packed as single heads due to food safety concerns. The lettuce was sold in a zip-top clear plastic bag with a blue label and white lettering.  It has the UPC number 0-27918-20314-9 and a... Continue Reading


----------

